
Zen Coding for Visual Studio - shawndumas
http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/cb3fb1c7-1cf4-4b50-8839-12dbf57fa2f9?SRC=VSIDE
======
phren0logy
Zen. You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it
means.

